# "That wil teach him"



## macro junkie (May 25, 2008)

I had left a old mite ridden fruit fly culture in my hall way that i hadnt binned.After being a bit low on flys i opened it to feed a few mantids and an ant fell out...after seeing this pic i binned the culture..  this guy is covered with mites..EEEewwwww

3:1 life size


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2008)

Hah! Darn ants! &gt;


----------

